# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Κυκλωμα Τηλεχειρισμου RF 4 καναλιων

## NUKE

Ένα πολύ σημαντικό κύκλωμα για πάρα πολλές εφαρμογές.Δύο κυκλώματα πομπού-δέκτη που ελένχουν 4 εξόδους.Είναι σχετικά εύκολο στην κατασκευή και μπορεί να πάρει κάποιες τροποπιήσεις...Δουλευει στα 433,92ΜΗΖ  σε διαμωρφωση ΑΜ και εχει εμβέλεια πάνω απο 60 μέτρα σε ανοιχτό χώρο.Έχει επίσης ένα απλό κλείδωμα 256 κωδικών.

Ο πομπός μπορεί να πάρει τάση από 3-12 Volt  και τραβάει ρεύμα 4 mΑ οπότε μια μικρή 12V μπαταρία είναι υπεραρκετή ενώ ο δέκτης θέλει ταση 5V.

Αυτό ειναι το κύκλωμα του πομπού:



και αυτό ειναι το κύκλωμα του δέκτη:



Αντί για τα τρανζίστορ TIP30 μπορείτε να βάλετε και όποιο άλλο PNP τρανζίστορ και να οδηγήσετε Ρελέ ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.Αυτό που πρέπει να γνωρίζεται είναι ότι όταν τροφοδοτήτε τον δέκτη έχουμε λογικό 1 και στις 4 εξόδους αλλά όταν δίνουμε μια εντολή απο τον πομπό έχουμε λογικό 1 μόνο για τήν έξοδο που δώσαμε εντολή.Επίσης η εντολή που δίνεται μένει σταθερή μέχρι την επόμενη εντολή.Μπορείτε να το τροποποιήσετε και να οδηγήσετε από το ledάκι ένα μικρό ρελέ μέσω ενώς npn τρανζίστορ το οποίο να δίνει ρεύμα στα τρανζίστορ των εξόδων μόνο όταν και για όσο δίνεται η εντολή.

Η κεραία μπορεί να κατασκευαστεί όπως εσείς θέλετε ανάλογα με το τις προτιμάτε καθώς καθε κεραία έχει και διαφορετικές ιδιότητες.Εδώ υπάρχει μια φωτογραφία:



Τέλος εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε πως συνδέεται το module του δέκτη με το κύκλωμα:



Τα υλικά δεν είναι δύσκολο να βρεθούν.Τα περισσότερα είναι απλά εκτός απο τα modules και τους αποκωδικοποιητές.
Τα modules είναι της telecontrolli και το έχει ο Φάνος με 11 ευρώ το ζευγάρι.Τα HT12-E και ΗΤ12-D κάνουν μαζί κοντα στα 3 ευρώ και τα έχει επίσης ο Φάνος.

Λίστα Υλικών Πομπού

1 RF Module Telecontrolli RT4433
1 Holtek HT-12E Encoder IC
8 1N4148 διοδοι
4 Push button διακοπτακια
1 Dip switch
1 Αντισταση 1MΩ

Λίστα Υλικών Δέκτη

1 RF Module Telecontrolli RR3433
1 Holtek HT-12D Decoder IC
4 1N4001 Διοδοι
4 TIP30 PNP transistors
1 2N3904 NPN transistor
1 Dip switch
1 Αντισταση 47ΚΩ
1 Αντισταση 1ΚΩ
1 Αντισταση 330Ωμ
4 Ρελέ 5-6Volt

Εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε την πηγή από όπου πήρα το κύκλωμα και κάποιες ακόμα πληροφορίες:
http://home.att.net/~wzmicro/rf.html

Τέλος τα datasheet των modules είναι:
http://www.telecontrolli.com/pdf/receiver/rr3.pdf
http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/268.pdf

----------


## NUKE

Δεν εχω τελιώσει ακόμα.Πρέπει να βάλω λιστα υλικων και να διορθώσω τυχόν λάθη.Πείτε ότι λάθος βρείτε...Είναι και 5 το πρωί...

----------


## leosedf

Ολοκληρωμένα της Holtek νομίζω έχει και η futurlec σε χαμηλή τιμή.

Δές και το αντίστοιχο με pic http://jap.hu/electronic/codec.html με Manchester encoder (τα περισσότερα έτσι δουλεύουν).

----------


## pit21

καλα nuke εισαι κ ο πρωτος!
μεχρι ποσα καναλια εχει τη δυνατοτητα να παρει?κ αν δν μπορει ετσι οπως ειναι με αλλο ζευγαρι encoder-decoder θα μπορει?

----------


## NUKE

Οντως στη futurlec τα εχει παρα πολυ πιο φτηνα.

pit21 αργησα λιγο αλλα τελικα το ανεβασα....

Το συγκεκριμενο ειναι 4τετρακαναλο.Παντως μπορεις να φτιαξεις πολους δεκτες και να χρησιμοποιεις μονο εναν πομπο αλλαζωντας τον κωδικο.

----------


## Nemmesis

οποτε με εναν πομπο μπορεις να εχεις μεχρι και 1024 καναλια!!!! βεβεα για να ειναι "ευχριστα" σιγουρα θα χρειαστει πικ ο οποιος να αλλαζει τον κωδικο...

----------


## leosedf

Α! Nemmesis εσύ παίζεις με ΠΙΚ, η Mikrobasic έχει ενσωματωμένες ρουτίνες για manchester encoding/decoding. Το ίδιο χρησιμοποιούν και αυτά τα ολοκληρωμένα. Ισως αν ένας μικροελεγκτής άλλαζε address ψηφιακά χωρίς τη χρήση ΝΤΙΠ (για ντίπ) switches να μπορούσε να χειριστεί περισσότερους δέκτες.

----------


## pit21

δν πειραζει καλιο αργα παρα ποτε!
2ο πομπο-δεκτη?παει πολυ!
κ το encoder-decoder πως λειτουργει?
δν νομιζω πως μπορειν να αλλαζεις τον κωδικο καθε φορα γιατι θα πρεπει να αλλαζει σε πομπο κ δεκτη!
μου φαινεται δυσκολο!

----------


## NUKE

Να και μια εικονα απο την κατασκευη.Ειναι ουσιαστικα ενα τηλεχειριζομενο τροφοδοτικο 12 volt για διαφορους σκοπους...Βεβαια θελει μια σωστη κεραια αλλα δεν ξερω που να βρω.



Αν δεν εχετε δει καποιο προβλημα στα παραπανω προτεινω να ανεβει στα κυκλωματα...

----------


## Nemmesis

> δν πειραζει καλιο αργα παρα ποτε!
> 2ο πομπο-δεκτη?παει πολυ!
> κ το encoder-decoder πως λειτουργει?
> δν νομιζω πως μπορειν να αλλαζεις τον κωδικο καθε φορα γιατι θα πρεπει να αλλαζει σε πομπο κ δεκτη!
> μου φαινεται δυσκολο!



δεμ χρειαζετε να αλλαζεις κωδικο και τον δεκτη και στον πομπο... Θα εχει 2 δεκτες με διαφορετικο κωδικο αρα 8 καναλια... και αναλογος ποιο κωδικο εχεις στον πομπο θα ελενχεις τον αναλογο δεκτη... ο αλλος δεκτης απλα θα αγνοει τα σηματα λογο λαθους κωδικου..

----------


## leosedf

Εδώ έχω μια γρήγορη που τράβηξα το δικό μου 12κάναλο.
Το συγκεκριμένο ομως τώρα λείπουν η βίδες γιατί κάνω κάτι μετατροπές στο σύστημα, λείπει και η κεραία η οποία διπλώνει ανάλογα με τη χρήση.
12V 5Α έξοδο μπορεί να βγάλει το κάθε κανάλι (όχι ταυτόχρονα) και έχει μπαταρία μολύβδου 7Α.
Σκοπεύω να φτιάξω ένα πιό εξελιγμένο σύστημα μεγαλύτερης απόστασης (4χλμ) και με περισσότερες λειτουργίες.
Αυτό πιάνει περίπου 500 μέτρα (δοκιμασμένο).
http://www.imageshack.gr/files/lkt87o50cxa4kyxgqkvx.jpg

----------


## NUKE

Με πορωσες...Πολυ ωραιο.500 μετρα???Μπραβο...

----------


## pit21

δν μου λετε (κ ιδιαιτερα ο nemmesis που απο οτι καταλαβα σχολειται με μΕ) ποσο δυσκολο θα ηταν τα 4 κουμπακια να τα χρησημοποιησουμε σαν 4bit?
ετσι με ενα πομπο-δεκτη θα μπορουσαμε να εχουμε 2^4 καναλια.
μου φαινεται πιο προσητο σαν ιδεα!

Φιλε leosed πως καταφερες να εχεις τοση εμβελεια?

----------


## Nemmesis

δεν ειναι καθολου δυσκολο... αλλα οπως ειπα οσα καναλια θες πρεπει να εχεισ και τους αναλογους δεκτες... πχ θες 12καναλια? πρεπει να εχεις 3 δεκτες και εναν πομπο... το προγραμμα για να γινει δεν ειναι τπτ... απλα να φανταστεις αναλογα με ποιο κουμπι πατας απο 12 που εχουμε στο παραδειγμα θα "γραφει" τον κωδικο ετσι ωστε να εποικινομισει με τον καταληλο δεκτη και μετα θα στελνει ποιο απο τα 4 καναλια του συγκεκριμενου δεκτη να ανοιξει...

----------


## leosedf

Γιατί το κάνετε τελείως περίπλοκο?
Μπορείς να κάνεις 12 ή 16 κανάλια δέκτη ο οποίος θα ακούει σε συγκεκριμμένο address και να έχεις κάθε δέκτη σε διαφορετική διεύθυνση.
Ο πομπός μπορεί να είναι έπίσης 12 η 16 κανάλια και απλά να αλλάζει address και να μιλάει σε συγκεκιμένο δέκτη κάθε φορά.
Σημείωση: Ο αριθμός καναλιών του δέκτη κλπ  χρειάζεται αλλαγές και σε hardware και σε software.
Με ένα 16F84 δεν είναι και τόσο απλό.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Γιατί το κάνετε τελείως περίπλοκο?
> Μπορείς να κάνεις 12 ή 16 κανάλια δέκτη ο οποίος θα ακούει σε συγκεκριμμένο address και να έχεις κάθε δέκτη σε διαφορετική διεύθυνση.
> Ο πομπός μπορεί να είναι έπίσης 12 η 16 κανάλια και απλά να αλλάζει address και να μιλάει σε συγκεκιμένο δέκτη κάθε φορά.
> Σημείωση: Ο αριθμός καναλιών του δέκτη κλπ  χρειάζεται αλλαγές και σε hardware και σε software.
> Με ένα 16F84 δεν είναι και τόσο απλό.



για 4καναλο πομπο και δεκτη μιλαω εγω με 8bit κωδικα ασφαλειας... απλα λεω οτι γινετε με εναν πομπο να εχει πολους δεκτες... και ο τροπος που λεω εγω μπορει να εχει μεχρι και 1024 καναλια με εναν μονο πομπο αλλα 256 δεκτες  :Laughing:  
δεν λεω οτι ειναι ο μονος ή ο σωστος τροπος...

----------


## leosedf

Συμφωνώ!
Πρέπει να δούμε όμως το addressing  και την ασφάλεια μεταφοράς δεδομένων όμως (κρυπτογραφίσεις κλπ) γιατί πχ εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ για πυροτεχνήματα και δέ θέλω να έχω τυχαία ενεργοποίηση κλπ.
Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι για να γίνει, κάθε εφαρμογή όμως μπορεί να απαιτεί διαφορετικές προδιαγραφές.

----------


## pit21

κοιταξτε πως το φανταζομε κ πειτε μου ποσο δυσκολο ειναι.

-εχουμε ας πουμε 10 κουμπια.
-με το πατημα καθε κουμπιου θα δινει (μεσω ενως μΕ φανταζομαι δν ξερω αν κανουν για αυτη τη δουλεια) στις 4 εισοδους του ΗΤ-12Ε μια "λεξη" 4bit.(πχ αν πατησεις 1 θα δωσει στις εισοδους με τη σειρα 0101 σαν να πατας ταυτοχρονα δλδ το 2ο κ 3ο κουμπι στην 4καναλη)
-αυτο θα σταλει μεσω του module κ στον δεκτη θα βγει απο τις εξοδους το αναλογο νουμερο(το 0101 στο παραδειγμα)
αυτο θα το παιρνει ενας αλλος μΕ που θα το αναγνωριζει κ θα τροφοδοτει το ρελε που αντιστοιχει στο νουμερο 1.

ετσι εχουμε ενα ρελε για καθε διαφορετικο συνδιασμο κουμπιων.συνολο βγαιινουν 2^4=16 καναλια-ρελε με μονο ενα πομπο δεκτη κ χωρις να αλλαζεις κωδικους.πιστευω ειναι καλυτερο απο το να φτιαξεις ενα κυκλωμα αλλαγης κωδικου ΚΑΙ 2ο δεκτη  :Wink:  

τι λετε  :Question:

----------


## leosedf

Ετσι δουλεύει το δικό μου το 12κάναλο, απλά στην έξοδο του decoder έχει ενα μικροελεγκτή ο οποίος πέρνει τα 4 βιτ και τα αποκωδικοποιεί σε 12 εξόδους απ το 1 μέχρι το 12.

----------


## gsmaster

Το ίδιο μπορεί να γίνει και με πύλες ή με ολοκληρωμένα-αποκωδικοποιητέ.ς

----------


## pit21

ωραια λοιπον επειδη με ενδιαφερει πολυ τι μου προτεινετε?
μΕ η πυλες?με ενδιαφερει κυριως η απλοτητα στο σχεδιο κ φυσικα μια λογικη τιμη!

----------


## pit21

α κ πες μου leosedf πως γινεται να αυξησω την εμβελεια στα 500μ η κ παραπανω?

----------


## leosedf

Απλά χρησιμοποιώντας ισχυρό module-πομπό.

----------


## pit21

εχεις καποια προταση για module?
με ενα λινεαρ στον πομπο θα εκανα αντιστοιχη δουλεια?

----------


## pit21

εχω δυο αποριες σχετικα με το κυκλωμα

πηρα το encoder κ το decoder κ κανω πειραματα.εχω κανει το κυκλωμα συνδεοντας απευθειας την εξοδο του encoder με του decoder.η διαφορα ειναι οτι στο decoder εχω αφησει στον αερα το ποδαρακι 17 κ στον encoder εχω το ποδαρακι 14 μονιμα γειωμενο

προσεξα οτι καθε φορα που παταω το μπουτον κ γειωνω την εισοδο στο data του encoder το αντιστοιχο led στο decoder σβηνει(δινεi λογικο 0) ενω οσο τα εχω στον αερα δινει λογικο 1
εγω ηθελα ακριβως το αντιθετο δηλαδη οταν παταω το μπουτον να δινει λογικο 1 στην αντιστοιχη εξοδο  οσο ειναι στον αερα να δινει 0.

σκεφτηκα λοιπον να εχω μονιμα γειωμενα τα data ωστε κοβοντας τα απο τη γειωση πατωντας το μπουτον να δινει λογικο 1.

σωστος μεχρι εδω?

οι αποριες ειναι οι εξης:1)αφου το decoder δινει 5V θα μπορεσει να αντεξει ενα ρελε απευθειας?
                                  2)θελω να μου εξηγησετε αν καταλαβαινετε ποιος ο ρολος του κυκλωματος με την 
                                     τροφοδοσια στο ποδαρακι 17 του decoder κ ποια η λειτουργεια του 14ου ποδιου στo
                                     encoder

----------


## leosedf

1) Ξέχνα το, μόνο μέσω κυκλώματος με τρανζίστορ γίνεται. Διάβασε τα datasheet.
2) Αν μιλάς για τα HT-12E και HT-12F Τότε το 17 στον κωδικοποιητή είναι data out για εκπομπή ΜΕΣΩ MODULE ΚΑΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ. Το κάνεις τελείως λάθος και θα τα κάψεις κάποια στιγμή.
Στον Decoder έχεις γειώσει την έξοδο και περιμένεις να λειτουργήσει σωστά το σύστημα.

Η έξοδος του encoder (pin17) συνδέεται στην είσοδο του decoder (pin14)
Και τα δυο address πρέπει να είναι τα ίδια και στα δυο κυκλώματα.
Οταν μετά αλλάζεις τα data pins στο encoder θα αλλάζουν και στο decoder.

Κατέβασε τα datasheet και δές τις περιγραφές και τα κυκλώματα που έχει.

----------


## pit21

βαστα γιατι εγινε μια παρεξηγηση.
1)εχω τα ΗΤ-12Ε κ ΗΤ-12D.
2)εχω συνδεσει την εξοδο του encoder(πιν 17)με την εισοδο του decoder(πιν 14)
3)δυο ειναι η διαφοροποιησεις απο το original σχεδιο.
         α)στο encoder εχω μονιμα γειωμενα τα data(pin 10,11,12,13)κ το πιν 14(/TE το οποιο δν ξερω τι ακριβως κανει.ξερεις εσυ?)
         β)στο decoder το πιν 17 το εχω στον αερα(VT ουτε αυτο ξερω τι κανει. αν ξερεις πες μου)

μεχρι εδω συνεννοουμαστε?

----------


## leosedf

A Γιες!

ΤΕ= Transmission enable. Εξοδος για να ενεργοποιεί το module εκπομπής (δεν πρέπει να είναι γειωμένο)
VT= Valid Transmission το οποίο σημαίνει οτι έχει ληφθεί σωστό σήμα, μπορείς με μια αντίσταση να οδηγήσεις ένα led. Είναι έξοδος και δεν πρέπει να το έχεις γειωμένο.

Τα Data pins μην τα γειώνεις κλπ, βάλε pull down resistors και όποτε θέλεις να δώσεις έισοδο θα δίνεις λογικό 1 (5v)

----------


## pit21

κατσε ντε να σου πω  :Smile:  !
κ ομως στο original κυκλωμα καθε φορα που πατας ενα κουμπι στην ουσια γειωνεις το TE κ ενα απο τα data pins.
κοιτα το λιγο κ θα το συνειδητοποιησες(εκτος αν κανω εγω λαθος)

ΤΩΡΑ!τι μου κανει εμενα.
οσο εχω τα data στον αερα ολες οι εξοδοι του decoder δινουν 1.
οταν δε γειωσω ενα data πιν η αντιστοιχη εξοδος δινει 0 
κ ολα αυτα ΜΟΝΟ αν το ΤΕ ειναι γειωμενο(στο λεω γιατι εχω εξαντλησει σχεδον καθε πιθανο συνδιασμο)
(επισης δοκιμασα να δωσω λογικο 1 στην εισοδο των data κ δν αντεδρασε)

οποτε ειπα να τα εχω μονιμα γειωμενα(ωστε ολες οι εξοδοι να δινουν 0)κ οταν παταω το μπουτον θα τα τα κοβω απο τη γειωση οποτε θα δινει 1

σου φαινεται λαθος η επικινδυνο?

----------


## leosedf

Ούπς!

Εγώ έκανα λάθος, οι εισόδοι κλπ είναι active low, έχεις δίκιο. (κρεμάστε με εγώ φταίω)

Απλά συνήθως χρησιμοποιώ pull down resistors και δίνω active high δηλαδή ολα 0 και οποτε θέλω εγώ 1.

----------


## pit21

κ γω αυτο νομιζα αλλα δν ηξερα πως να το πιστοποιησω.(το λεει καπου στο datasheet? γιατι δν προσεξα κατι)

δλδ δν εγκυμονει κιδυνους το να τα εχω συνεχεια γειωμενα κ να τα αποσυνδεω ωστε να δινω οποτε θελω το 1 ετσι?

thnks anyway με εχεις βοηθησει πολλες φορες με το συγκεκριμενο. να σαι καλα!  :Very Happy:  
αν χρειαστω κ αλλη βοηθεια ελπιζω να εισαι διαθεσιμος!

----------


## leosedf

Οχι δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα. Τα λέει μέσα στο datasheet.

Κανένα πρόβλημα, δέν τα ξέρουμε όλλα αλλα προσπαθούμε όλοι.

----------


## leosedf

Ανέβασα και ένα μικρό βίντεο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u86kCX8TCkE

----------


## pit21

ωραιο φιλε leosedf αυτο που εχεις φτιαξει!
χρησημοποιει μικροελεγκτη?
κ αν ηθελα να τα κανω ανεξαρτητα μεταξυ τους τα ρελε δλδ να μπορω να παταω κ δυο κουμπια ταυτοχρονα
(=1bit για το καθενα)
πως να το κανω?(εγω θελω 8 ρελε)

----------


## leosedf

Αυτό είναι λίγο πιό περίπλοκο αλλα νομίζω ο τύπος στο http://jap.hu/electronic/codec.html το χει καταφέρει.
Το κύκλωμα μου χρησιμοποιεί κωδικοποιητή/αποκωδικοποιητή της princeton PT2262 και PT2294 και στον δέκτη έχει έναν PIC16C54 ο οποίος αποκωδικοποιεί τα 4bit που βγάζει ο decoder. Με ULN2003 smd οδηγεί τα ρελέ. Το πορτοκαλί λέντ είναι τροφοδοσία, το μπλέ είναι οτι έχει ληφθεί σωστό σήμα και το κόκκινο (με το κλειδί) είναι το arm.

----------


## pit21

κ δεν μου λες τηα τα βρω αυτα τα ολοκληρωμενα στην αθγνα πιστευεις η ειναι σπανια κ μονο με περαγγελια απο το ιντερνετ γινεται?

----------


## leosedf

Μόνο internet αλλα δέν είμαι σίγουρος που ακριβώς. Η futurlec έχει κάποια.

----------


## pit21

ειδα στη futurlec κ δν βρηκα κατι...εχεις καποιο link στη futurlec καποια αλλη σελιδα η κατι τετοιο?

----------


## leosedf

http://www.futurlec.com/ICSFOthers.shtml

----------


## pit21

γεια κ παλι!
αποφασισα να φτιαξω τον εν λογω τηλεχειρισμο με υπερυθρες.
εβαλα λοιπον εναν τελεστικο για να ενισχυσει το Dout του encoder κ μετα το εστειλα σε ενα led υπερυθρων.
στον δεκτη εβαλα ενα tsop(αυτο με τα τρια ποδαρακια) το περασα απο ενα τελεστικο κ μετα στο Din του decoder κ μαντεψτε :Very Happy:  !

ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΠΤ!   :Head:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

καμια βοηθεια γιατι ειμαι στα ορια νευρικου κλονισμου?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## NUKE

το τσοπ δεν μου αρεσει.Γιατι δεν βαζεις μια απλη φωτοδιοδο ?Επισης υπαρχουν κατι αλλοι δεκτες υπερυθρων με 2 ποδαρακια...

----------


## pit21

εχω κ ενα με 2 ποδαρακια θα δοκιμασω αλλα δεν νομιζω να φταιει αυτο διοτι εβαζα ενα λεντακι στην ακρη του τελεστικου για δοκιμη κ αναβοσβηνε φυσιολογικα.μηπως θελει διαμορφωση σε καποια συχνοτητα με καποιο κρυσταλλο?αν ναι μηπως εχεις καποιο σχετικο κυκλωμα για πομπο κ δεκτη?

----------


## leosedf

Απ' ότι ξέρω το software είναι διαφορετικό για IR.

----------


## gsmaster

Σε ποιο σημείο διαμορφώνεις με 30kHz το Dout απο τον encoder? 

Το TSOP17ΧΧ θέλει το υπέρυθρο σήμα να είναι διαμορφωμένο με την ΧΧ συχνότητα για να το αποδιαμορφώσει και να σου δώσει τα data. Αν θέλεις να το κάνεις έτσι χωρίς να βάλεις διαμορφωτή βάλε απλή φωτοδίοδο, Αλλά πάλι δεν θα στο συνιστούσα.

Φτιάξε έναν πολυδονητή με το 555 στα 30kHz (ή όσα είναι το TSOP που έχεις τέλως πάντων) και τροφοδότησε με αυτό το σήμα το led.

----------


## pit21

gsmaster κατεβασα το 555design απο εδω το εβαλα στο 50%(30KHz) κ πηρα τις τιμες των αντιστασεων το συναρμολογισα αλλα χωρις αποτελεσμα.θα ειχες την καλοσυνη να μου το σχεδιασεις?
επισης εχω μια απορια.πως θα διαμορφωσω τα data στο σημα του πολυδονητη?

ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον.

----------


## gsmaster

Τι εννοείς χωρίς αποτέλεσμα? τι δοκίμασες ακριβως και δεν είδες αποτέλεσμα?

Επισυνάπτω πως σκέφτομαι να είναι το κύκλωμα του διαμορφωτή.

----------


## pit21

εννοω οτι ουτε ακεραιες αντιστασεις εβρισκα για να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχει σωστη συχνοτητα οποτε εβαλα τριμερ κ ουτε εδειχνε να δουλευει...

----------


## pit21

Τελικα τα καταφερα με τις υπερυθρες!τωρα το μονο που μενει ειναι να ελεξω την εμβελεια.αν δεν με ικανοποιει υπαρχει καποιος απλος τροπος να την αυξησω?
ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια gsmaster!
ακομα ενα πετυχημενο κυκλωμα στο ιστορικο μου  :Very Happy:

----------


## gsmaster

Εγώ θα σου προτείνω πρώτα να παίξεις με την συχνότητα του 555 έτσι ώστε να έχεις την μεγαλύτερη εμβέλεια (μπορεί και να μην είναι στα σωστά kHz τώρα), και μετά να αυξήσεις το ρεύμα του led και μετά να βάλεις και δεύτερο led.  Επίσης θα ήταν καλό να δεις αν το led αυτό που έχεις είναι κατάλληλο γι αυτή την συχνότητα, αλλά με τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα, άντε να βρείς κωδικό του led.

----------


## pit21

με ποιο τροπο λες να παιξω με τη συχνοτητα?ποια αντισταση θα ηταν καλυτερο να μεταβαλω?
επισης αν βαλω αντιστασεις με μικρη ανοχη(ακριβειας)θα ειναι καλυτερο ως προς την συχνοτητα?
κ το καλυτερο φυσικα ειναι ο κρυσταλλος.πως μπορω να το κανω με κρυσταλλο?

----------


## Επιστήμων

Η αντίσταση που πρέπει να μεταβάλλεις στο 555 
για να αλλάξεις τη συχνότητα είναι αυτή που συνδέεται 
στα ποδαράκια 7 και 6 . Εκεί μπορείς να συνδέσεις τα 
δύο άκρα ενός ποτενσιόμετρου και να παίξεις με 
τη συχνότητα .

Αν δεις ότι δεν σε ικανοποιεί η συχνότητα μπορείς να 
μεταβάλεις τον πυκνωτή .

----------


## Nemmesis

ναι σορρυ δικο μου λαθος... στο pdf του LM3914 το λεει καθαρα στις πρωτες μολις λεξεις "Current drive to the LEDs is
regulated and programmable"

----------


## nnannos

Αυτα τα RF modules, κ πιο συγκεκριμενα ο δεκτης βγαζει ψηφιακό σήμα???΄η αναλογικό??? Οποιος τα εχει δουλεψει ας μου πει με μια προχειρη ματια εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/newr...ote=1&p=268629   Μπορει να δουλεψουν σε αυτο το κυκλωμα με atmel μικροελεγκτες χωρις τα HT?(αν εχει ψηφιακη εξοδο πιστευω πως θα παιξει-ισως με καποιες μετατροπες στο προγραμμα). Τωρα γιατι προτιμω αυτο το κυκλωμα?Απλα γιατι εχει κυλιομενο κωδικο μεσα. Πειτε μου αποψεις

----------


## nnannos

> Αυτα τα RF modules, κ πιο συγκεκριμενα ο δεκτης βγαζει ψηφιακό σήμα???΄η αναλογικό??? Οποιος τα εχει δουλεψει ας μου πει με μια προχειρη ματια εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/newr...ote=1&p=268629   Μπορει να δουλεψουν σε αυτο το κυκλωμα με atmel μικροελεγκτες χωρις τα HT?(αν εχει ψηφιακη εξοδο πιστευω πως θα παιξει-ισως με καποιες μετατροπες στο προγραμμα). Τωρα γιατι προτιμω αυτο το κυκλωμα?Απλα γιατι εχει κυλιομενο κωδικο μεσα. Πειτε μου αποψεις



Διόρθωση στο παραπάνω link: http://www.serasidis.gr/circuits/RF_...te_control.htm

----------


## astanapane

Γεια σας. Θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση με βαση τους decoders and encoders HT 12D & HT12E. 

Χρειαζετε να προγραμματιστουν ή μπορουμε να του βάλουμε στο κύκλωμα όπως είναι?

Δηλαδη είναι ετοιμοι? 

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## NUKE

Ειναι ετοιμοι.

----------


## astanapane

Ευχαριστω πολυ. Θα φτιάξω το σαββατοκύριακο το κυκλωμα που εχετε δώσει στο πρώτο σας ποστ και θα σας πω τα αποτελέσματα.

Ερωτήσεις:

1) Είναι κάποιος που έχει φτιάξει το συγκεκριμμένο κύκλωμα να μας πεί αν έχει δουλέψει? Ρωτάω γιατι στο παρελθον είχα πάρει απο Αγγλία τους συγκεκριμμένους RR & RT αλλα δεν είχαν δουλέψει. 

2) Να πω όμως οτι δεν είχα χρησημοποιήσει τα DIP switches. Χρειαζονται στα ποδαράκια 1-8? 

3) Αν δεν βάλω καθόλου καλώδιο για κεραία και το βαλω σε λειτουργία απο μικρή αποσταση θα δουλέψει?

4) το κύκλωμα στο πρωτο σας ποστ χρειαζεται καποια βελτιωση ή λειτουγει όπως είναι?

Ευχαριστώ πολυ.

----------


## astanapane

Καλημερα σας.

Εφτιαξα το κυκλωμα και λειτουργουν ολα καλα.

Εχω 2 ερωτησεις αν γινετε παρακαλω οποιος ξερει να απαντησει.

1) Οπως λειτουγρει αυτη τη στιγμη το κυκλωμα, οπως ειπατε και εσεις στο πρωτο σας ποστ, οταν τροφοδοτησουμε το κυκλωμα εχουμε λογικο 1 και στις 4 εξοδους του δεκτη. 

Οταν δωσουμε εντολη στον πομπο τοτε ενεργοποιειτε μονο η εξοδος στον δεκτη που εχει δωθει η εντολη.

Ερωτηση : Υπαρχει δηνατότητα να υπαρχει ενα κουμπι στον πομπο ωστε να απενεργοποιει και την ενεργοποιημενη εντολη?

Δηλαδη πατωντας ενα πεμπτο μπουτον στον δεκτη να απενεργοποιει οποιαδηποτε εντολη ειναι ενεργοποιημενη. 

Και στις εξοδους του δεκτη να εχουμε λογικο 0. 

2) Με το παρον κυκλωμα και καποιες τροποποιησεις γινεται στις εξοδους του δεκτη να μην εχουμε συγκρατηση εντολης?

Δηλαδη να μπορεσουμε να χρησημοποιησουμε το παρον κυκλωμα οπως τους τηλεχηρησμους στα τηλεκατευθηνομενα αυτοκινητακια.

Πατωντας ενα μπουτον απο τον πομπο να δινεται στιγμιαια εντολη στην εξοδο του δεκτη. 


Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## frix199

2) Νομίζω πως για να γίνει αυτό (μόνιμη αναμετάδοση) μπορείς να γειώσεις μόνιμα το transmission enable, το pin 14 δηλαδή.
Θα ξοδεύει πολύ περισσότερο ρεύμα βέβαια.

1) Ενώ για εκείνο που έλεγες για να μηδενίζεις και τα 4, αρκεί να γειώσεις το 14 ενώ δεν πατάς κάποιο κουμπί.
Δηλαδή ένα ακόμη button στο 14 με την γείωση!


ΥΓ
Πόσο τα βρήκες τα HT και τα RR?
Εδώ στην Θεσσαλονίκη βρήκα μόνο τα RR στον Γεωργιάδη, τα HT πουθενά..  :Sad: 
Έχει κανείς υπ'όψη κανένα άλλο καλό ζευγάρι encoder / decoder ?

----------


## astanapane

Κατα την γνώμη μου τα βρήκα σε πολύ καλή τιμή.

Ολο το σετακι rr & rt & HT 12D & HT 12E = 14euro,

5 ευρώ ειχε το καθε ενα rr & rt και 1,5 με 2 ευρω τo καθε HT. 

Απο την αγγλια οταν ήμουν ολα μαζι ειχαν 20 λιρες. Δηλαδη γύρω στα 25 ευρω. 

Φιλικα κούκος  :Very Happy:

----------


## astanapane

Εχω ενα προβλημα με το κυκλωμα του δεκτη. Ενω λειτουργουσε οταν το εφτιαξα σε test board δεν λειτουργει οταν το φτιαχνω σε διατρητη πλακετα. 

Το εχω κοιταξει 100 φορες το κυκλωμα στη διατρητη να δω αν εχει καποιο προβλημα συνδεσμολογιας αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι. 

Να προσθεσω οτι δεν εχω συνδεσει τιποτα στις εξοδους 10-13. Μονο ενα LED μεσω transistor στο πιν 17 για να βλεπω αν δεχετε σημα. 

Αυτο που παρατηρω ειναι οτι οταν το βαζω σε ταση αναβει το LED λιγο και οταν στελνω σημα απο τον πομπο δειχνει να μεταβαλεται στιγμιαια , ελαχιστα η φωτινοτητα του και μετα φαινεται σταθερα  λιγο-φωτεινο οπως στην αρχη. Καποιες φορες δεν ανταποκρινται καθολου. 

Στο δεκτη που εχω πανω στο test board δεν εχω προβλημα. Οταν στελνω σημα απο τον πομπο, αναβει στιγμιαια το LED του 17 και απενεργοποιειτε τελειως μετα. 

Εχει καποιος να μου δωσει καποια λογικη εξήγηση. Εχω φάει 2 μερες να βρω τι φταιει, μεχρι που το ξαναεφτιαξα σε αλλη διατρητη μηπως και έφτεγε η προηγουμενη.

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## astanapane

Τελικα λειτουργησε. Ειχα βαλει στο κυκλωμα τροφοδοσιας για την ταση 5 V ενα σταθεροποιητη 78L05. Δεν την παλευε. Εβαλα ενα 7805 και δεν εχω προβλημα. Γενικως τα regulators σε μορφη μικρων transistor εχω δει οτι δεν πολυ αντεχουν. Αυτα.

----------


## diggy

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω: Μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε τα rf modules και τα enc/dec  με άλλα; 

Και αν ναι (που φαντάζομαι πως θα γίνεται) ποιοί είναι οι τύποι των εξαρτημάτων.

Τέλος μπορούμε να τα βρούμε σε samples?

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## mitsakostsi

φιλε δηλαδη αυτο μπορω να το χρεισιμοποιησω αυτο σε τηλεκατευθηνομενο ?με τεσσερα καναλια ?

----------


## mitsakostsi

δουλεει αυτο τελικα να το φτιαξω ? :Confused1:

----------


## ALAMAN

Από το ποστ 1#




> Αντί για τα τρανζίστορ TIP30 μπορείτε να βάλετε και όποιο άλλο PNP τρανζίστορ και να οδηγήσετε Ρελέ ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.*Αυτό που πρέπει να γνωρίζεται είναι ότι όταν τροφοδοτήτε τον δέκτη έχουμε λογικό 1 και στις 4 εξόδους αλλά όταν δίνουμε μια εντολή απο τον πομπό έχουμε λογικό 1 μόνο για τήν έξοδο που δώσαμε εντολή.Επίσης η εντολή που δίνεται μένει σταθερή μέχρι την επόμενη εντολή.*Μπορείτε να το τροποποιήσετε και να οδηγήσετε από το ledάκι ένα μικρό ρελέ μέσω ενώς npn τρανζίστορ το οποίο να δίνει ρεύμα στα τρανζίστορ των εξόδων μόνο όταν και για όσο δίνεται η εντολή.



Όταν δώσω τροφοδοσία στον δέκτη θα έχω κατάσταση στα j1-j4, 1 1 1 1;
Και όταν ενεργοποιήσω... πχ το πρώτο, θα έχω κατάσταση 1 0 0 0;
Μπορεί κάθε έξοδος (j1-j4) να είναι ενεργοποιημένη (λογικό 1) για όσο το αντίστοιχο button είναι πατημένο;
Επειδή θέλω να βάλω ρελέ στη θέση των buttons.

----------


## darist

Γειά χαρά σε όλους
Αποφάσισα μετά από καμιά 10ετία να ξανασχοληθώ με ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές, και ο πομποδέκτης αυτός είναι η 2η μου κατασκευή (η πρώτη ήταν το Arduino η οποία στέφθηκε με επιτυχία). Έφτιαξα στο Eagle τα σχηματικά και τα τυπωμένα για τον πομπό και τον δέκτη όπως ακριβώς περιγράφονται (με μόνη διαφορά ότι στον πομπό έβαλα ένα 3mm led σε σειρά με την τροφοδοσία για να έχω μια οπτική ένδειξη) και τύπωσα τις πλακέτες μόνος μου. Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορώ ν' ανεβάσω τα σχέδια στο Eagle για τις πλακέτες.
Ο πομπός φαίνεται να δουλεύει καθώς το led ανάβει με το πάτημα κάποιου απ' τα 4 μπουτόν, πράγμα του σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει κατανάλωση απ' το ολοκληρωμένο κι απ' το RF module. Στον δέκτη έκανα το λάθος κι έβαλα τροφοδοσία 12V αντί για 5V με αποτέλεσμα το ολοκληρωμένο ν' αρχίσει να μυρίζει καμμένο (η γνωστή μυρωδιά καμμένου πλαστικού!). Τώρα ψάχνομαι να δω τί άλλο μπορεί να έχει καεί. Πώς μπορώ να τσεκάρω το RF module? Τα ρελέ λειτούργησαν κανονικά οπότε τα τρανζίστορ δεν νομίζω να πάθανε τίποτα. Επίσης το led του δέκτη δεν το είδα ποτέ ν' ανάβει.

Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμη.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## _ab

Παιδια καλησπερα.Εφτιαξα το κυκλωματακι και δυστηχως δεν μου δουλευει.....Θελω να ρωτησω η συνδεσμολογια του pnp τρανζιστορ ειναι σωστη????Δεν θα επρεπε να συνδεθει οπως πιο κατω.Εγω αντι το ΤΙΡ30 χρησιμοποιησα ενα bc558...

----------


## nathanas

> Τα υλικά δεν είναι δύσκολο να βρεθούν.Τα περισσότερα είναι απλά εκτός απο τα modules και τους αποκωδικοποιητές.
> Τα modules είναι της telecontrolli και το έχει ο Φάνος με 11 ευρώ το ζευγάρι.Τα HT12-E και ΗΤ12-D κάνουν μαζί κοντα στα 3 ευρώ και τα έχει επίσης ο Φάνος.



 Αν θέλω να έχω σε 2 διαφορετικά κανάλια δυνατότητα ΟΝ/OFF (μέσω ρελέ) και σε ένα τρίτο την δυνατότητα να μπορώ να παίζω με PWM πειράζοντας ένα ποτενσιόμετρο στο απομακρυσμένο panel του πομπού, είναι δυνατόν με αυτά τα εξαρτήματα? Γιατί δεν ξέρω από που να ξεκινήσω. Όλα θα γίνονται μέσω ενός προγραμματιστή (Arduino πιθανότατα)
Πρώτη φορά πάω να ασχοληθώ με τηλεχειρισμό μικροελεγκτών και μου είπαν να κανω search τον όρο "Manchester Encoding" και έπεσα σε αυτό το thread.

----------


## jho

θελω  μια  βοηθεια αν ξερει  καποιος  για  τον  τηλεχειρισμο  4 καναλιων  με το HT12D ΤΗς  HOLTEK . Tον  εφτιαξα και δουλευει οπως πρεπει , αλλα ηθελα οταν παταω ενα μπουτον μια φορα να ειναι ΟΝ  και οταν το παταω παλι  το  ιδιο να γινεται  OFF.

----------


## NUKE

Αν δεν κανω λαθος το ht12D εχει  latch type εξοδο. Αρα αυτο που λες συμβαινει αυτοματα. Οχι? Δηλαδη πατας και μενει ανοιχτο μεχρι να πατησεις καποιο αλλο και να κλεισει...

----------


## yanis

μήπως έχει κανένας το κύκλωμα? οι φωτογραφίες δέν υπάρχουν πια στο imageshack..

----------


## personaldrummer

να κανω μια ερωτηση..ειμαι αρχαριος για αρχη...αφου κατασκευαστει το κυκλωμα βαζω τις ιδιεσ τιμες στα dipswitch σε πομπο και δεκτη και επικοινωνουν??αν κανω δηλαδη 3 κοντρολ με τον ιδιο ''κωδικο'' στο dipswitch θα επικοινωνουν και τα 3???

----------


## GeorgeVita

> μήπως έχει κανένας το κύκλωμα? οι φωτογραφίες δέν υπάρχουν πια στο imageshack..



http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=41199





> ...αφου κατασκευαστει το κυκλωμα βαζω τις ιδιεσ τιμες στα dipswitch σε πομπο και δεκτη και επικοινωνουν??αν κανω δηλαδη 3 κοντρολ με τον ιδιο ''κωδικο'' στο dipswitch θα επικοινωνουν και τα 3???



Ναι, όλοι οι "πομποί" θα χειρίζονται τον δέκτη εφόσον όλα έχουν τον ίδιο κωδικό.

----------

personaldrummer (11-03-13)

----------


## personaldrummer

αντι για το RF Module Telecontrolli RT4433 και το RF Module Telecontrolli RR3433 κανει αυτο που βρηκα στο εβαυ  http://www.ebay.com/itm/280925557972...84.m1423.l2649  ???ειναι συμβατο?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> αντι για το RF Module Telecontrolli RT4433 και το RF Module Telecontrolli RR3433 κανει αυτο που βρηκα στο εβαυ  http://www.ebay.com/itm/280925557972...84.m1423.l2649  ???ειναι συμβατο?



Κάθε πομπός με Data IN και δέκτης με Data OUT κάνει. Την "ποιότητα ζεύξης" θα την μάθεις μετά τη δοκιμή.

----------


## personaldrummer

> Κάθε πομπός με Data IN και δέκτης με Data OUT κάνει. Την "ποιότητα ζεύξης" θα την μάθεις μετά τη δοκιμή.



αρα τα συγκεκριμενα μου κανουν...τι ειναι η ποιοτητα ζευξης????

----------


## GeorgeVita

Πόσο μακρυά θα πηγαίνει και αν θα γίνεται πάντα (100%) ο χειρισμός. Επειδή κυκλοφορούν πολλά "ζευγάρια" πομπών και δεκτών, η ποιότητα κατασκευής επηρεάζει και την "ποιότητα ζεύξης" πομπού-δέκτη. Αυτά που βρήκες είναι πολύ μικρά και φθηνά άρα αξίζουν μια δοκιμή. Εναλλακτικά πηγαίνεις στο κοντινότερο κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών ανταλλακτικών και ρωτάς αν έχουν κάτι αυτοί.

----------

personaldrummer (15-03-13)

----------


## personaldrummer

καλησπερα παιδια...προσπαθησα να το φτιαξω αλλα εχω καει εδω και ωρες προσπαθντας να βρω το λαθος...μπορειτε να δειτε λιγο εδω οπου αναφερω αναλυτικα το προβλημα????

----------

